# Stir Fried Chicken with Broccoli Recipe



## powerplantop (Apr 14, 2015)

Stir Fried Chicken with Broccoli by powerplantop, on Flickr

Marinade 10 oz Chicken Chicken Breast cut into small cubes with
1 teaspoon Soy Sauce
1 teaspoon Rice Wine
1/8 teaspoon Salt
1/8 teaspoon Sugar
1 teaspoon Cornstarch

2 Cups Broccoli 

Sauce:
1/4 Cup Chicken Stock
1 Tablespoon Soy Sauce
1 Tablespoon Hoisin Sauce
1 Tablespoon Honey
1 teaspoon Black Vinegar
1/2 teaspoon Sesame Oil
Pinch of White Pepper

1.5 Tablespoons Peanut Oil
1/2 teaspoon Garlic
1/2 teaspoon Ginger

1 Tablespoon Cornstarch mixed with 1 Tablespoon water

Marinate chicken for 30 minutes. 

Blanch broccoli for 45 seconds then quickly cool in an ice bath. Place in colander to dry.  

Add oil to preheated wok. Add ginger and garlic a few seconds later add chicken. Spread chicken into 1 layer then let sit for 45 seconds. Once chicken will break free stir fry until almost cooked. 

Add the broccoli and warm thru. Add the sauce let boil for 1 minute. Add the cornstarch and water mixture when the sauce has thickened turn off the heat and plate. 

For video recipe: https://youtu.be/5HY_6RW3ifY


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks lovely, sounds great, PPO. Question: what is black vinegar? I suppose I could google it, but that still might not give me any idea of how it tastes.


----------



## CatesItaly (Apr 14, 2015)

*Wohoo!*

Nice recipe, I love chicken & broccoli!! Such an healthy dish..

Cooking Goddess: I think the black vinegar mentioned here above is the Italian Aceto Balsamico, the one especially coming from Modena and Reggio Emilia... It's a black vinegar with a strong bittersweet taste, you can find its story here  BVM history - Consorzio Tutela Aceto Balsamico di Modena 
I can assure you it's a tasty and worthy product (living in Italy I love local products). And the frosting made by that is even better.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 14, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Looks lovely, sounds great, PPO. Question: what is black vinegar? I suppose I could google it, but that still might not give me any idea of how it tastes.


 

Black vinegar used here is most likely the Asian type.

It has a mellow, sort of smoky flavor.

Found in any Asian market.


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 14, 2015)

jennyema said:


> Black vinegar used here is most likely the Asian type.
> 
> It has a mellow, sort of smoky flavor.
> 
> Found in any Asian market.



Correct. However as a decent sub a middle of the road balsamic will work.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks PPO & jenny. Now I have a real reason for a field trip to H-Mart!


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 14, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks PPO & jenny. Now I have a real reason for a field trip to H-Mart!



Any reason to go to H-Mart is good!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 15, 2015)

love it. yum.


----------



## kwankapang (Apr 21, 2015)

Really nice recipe.  Te broccoli will soak up part of the stir-fry sauce that make it distinctively Asian and delicious.  Love it


----------

